# What does your screen name mean?



## msdolittle

Mine came from way back in vet tech school.......I was nicknamed Angela Dolittle because they said I have a "way" with animals.... So, I use Ms. Dolittle as my screen name. I've used lilbrowndog in the past (my pekingese is the lil brown dog).

Yours?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Hmmm...


----------



## Ripley

Ripley is my betta - my first. And plus, it's a neat name.

For other forums I use FallingForNova - Nova is my yearling horse, and well... I fell for him! He's a sweetheart.


----------



## Damon

Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE)
I used to be into video editing and audio engineering. Plus it was in a song by "The Boys" 15 or so years ago.


So now you know.....................


----------



## msdolittle

I always wondered what yours was Simpte! 

Oh, and you too Boxermom, lol.


----------



## i have crabs

I........have.......crabs.......


----------



## Puffer Pita

I know, sometimes I'm a little to obscure.


----------



## msdolittle

You guys are funny.


----------



## Bear

Bear, It is my screenname here on my car forum and on my alpine snowboarding forum, it is my signature on my cartooning work, and it has been my family nickname for as long as I can remember. you can tell how long a friend has been along by what they call me 

NE ways, i was born, mom called me andy panda bear (movie came out right after i was born), dad thought that was a lil' to0 feminine so he started callin me bear. For some reason the name stuck, and now everyone at the office (i work for dad, takin over the family business when older) calls me bear


----------



## Osiris

Malawian -I love malawi cichlids
Pro-I consider myself to be damn near best professional in my area of expertise(work) may sound like big ego, but i tell you there's some real bozo's around here that try to do what i do.....-which i also have fish tank at lol.


----------



## Mobydock

The word sensor picks up some of my name. It's supposed to be "Mobyd*i*ck"(without the astriks of course); "dock" was just the first thing that popped into my head. I love music and moby d*i*ck is a drum solo by John Bonham, the drummer from one of my favorite groups, Led Zeppelin. Moby d*i*ck is also the white whale in the story Moby d*i*ck. So it relates to two of my hobbies, except I don't have a tank large enough for a whale...... yet.


----------



## Andy_Dufresne

Well my name is simply from Shawshank Redemption, my favorite movie, so figured i might as well use the screen name. On other forums im Shocker2k, but thats mostly paintball forums so they dont think its a dirty name lol, its from my first paintball gun i bought back in 2000. Just another thing im into that sucks the money out of my bank account.

Nick


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, my name's meaning should be plain enough; I'm not really all _that_ old, but I've been fishkeeping a long, long time. ( other on this board have been at it even longer )

I've pretty much done it all, fishwise, and for awhile there my main focus was in saltwater. The name Old Salt just made sense.

That doesn't mean I know _everything_, of course. I doubt that anyone knows everything about fish & their care. Not even Axelrod & his ilk can possibly know it all, since there's just too much to know and new discoveries are being made dang-near daily. I do okay, though. 

On Aquabid I'm known as "Thefishhunter." My current main focus is North American natives, which requires my undertaking of suburban safaris to collect fish. ( collect = hunt )


----------



## highliner

I build powerlines for a living...."highliners" are the ones who work on the bigger lines- steel towers & wood pole H-structures. Didn't you ever wonder what kind of idiot climbed up there & built those? Well, I'm one of 'em- :mrgreen:


----------



## Ghetto

I live in the ghetto..


----------



## Puffer Pita

Mobydock said:


> So it relates to two of my hobbies, except I don't have a tank large enough for a whale...... yet.


Sure you do. I have one. Doesn't take a very big tank.


----------



## Electric Monk

Electric Monk

The idea of the Electric Monk was created by Douglas Adams in his book Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency: 

The Electric Monk was a labour-saving device, like a dishwasher or a video recorder. Dishwashers washed tedious dishes for you, thus saving you the bother of washing them yourself, video recorders watched tedious television for you, thus saving you the bother of looking at it yourself; Electric Monks believed things for you, thus saving you what was becoming an increasingly onerous task, that of believing all the things the world expected you to believe.


----------



## Guest

Well I started 2 years ago with a 10g, then a year later got my 55g. And 6 months after that I got my 29g. I will be setting up another 55g and a 38g soon. So the number of fish tanks I have is growing really fast, but I always have room for *just one more*. And 20 is my age!


----------



## BlackArchFish

I like the idea of angels, but have never been keen to light ones. Always liking dark ones (Arch) So my screen name on chats (I'm 16 Kay? LOL) Was BlackArchAngel (I'm Caucasian though!) LOL.
So when I came here I changed the Angel part to Fish. Since that is what I was now keen on! !
That and noone was calling me BAA anymore...made me sad. LOL


----------



## Guest

When I first got AOL (got my fist computer, a windows 95) a few years ago I like the kentucky wildcat basketball team so I tried "wildcats" but it said it was already in use so it suggested "Durbkat" and that comes from my last name which is Durbin (which is where it got the "Durb" from) and it got the "kat" from the username I suggested of "wildcat" so that name stuck when I registered for forums. 

So thats where I got my username from.


----------



## IloveCichlids

I Love Cichlids, pretty self explanitory, mostly africans though. I do love angels.


----------



## Ron the handyman

Mine self explanatory


----------



## Fishfirst

Fish before women


----------



## Osiris

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Mine means that my parents aren't very creative. :lol: It's my name.


----------



## girth vader

LOL. Girth Vader was actually the name I used when I did porn awhile back. My ex GF and her friends used to call me that and it stuck. When I got into that industry everyone really liked it. It had a lot of commercial appeal. Now its my screen name for every forum im in. Cause I know nobody has it used already.


----------



## msdolittle

Dang Girth! So, you're saying we have a celebrity among us??  You know what, since the first time I saw your screen name....I must admit my mind was in the gutter wondering.........


----------



## Guest

girth vader said:


> LOL. Girth Vader was actually the name I used when I did porn awhile back. My ex GF and her friends used to call me that and it stuck. When I got into that industry everyone really liked it. It had a lot of commercial appeal. Now its my screen name for every forum im in. Cause I know nobody has it used already.










I figured you had that name because somebody else on here had the user name "Darth Vader", I never would have guessed that.


----------



## Cichlid Man

My name came about when I was put in charge of the cichlid section at work.
I've been keeping them for around 15 years too, so it's more than the ideal name.


----------



## flamingo

Well, I honestly have no clue why I have my username......

Hehe I created it when I was like 11..had an obsession with fire I guess LMAO.

These days though I guess it's now flamingo n' hot..and duh people it was originally supposed to mean flaming on hot. lol


----------



## Guest

I thought it was a name of a food, you know that fancy food called flamingon or something.


----------



## girth vader

msdolittle said:


> Dang Girth! So, you're saying we have a celebrity among us??  You know what, since the first time I saw your screen name....I must admit my mind was in the gutter wondering.........


LOL  no worries. the name leads you down that path whether you want it to or not  I dont know about being a celebrity, but once and awhile I get noticed. I just hope it's never from one of my bosses :-?


----------



## harif87

Halls of Arrogance Render Incongruent Fruits and i was born in 1987 ...hence the name HARIF87


----------



## msdolittle

harif87 said:


> Halls of Arrogance Render Incongruent Fruits and i was born in 1987 ...hence the name HARIF87



Okay, now I need an explanation of THAT! LOL!


----------



## harif87

lol, thatll take 19 years to explain lol


----------



## msdolittle

Thats a bummer.


----------



## MaryPa

My name and Pennsylvania ( where I live ). That way I won`t forget who I am and where I live.


----------



## MiSo

Miso comes from miso soup.
i've been in the food/service industry for over 10 years now, and wanted a name somehow related to my profession. i've spent alot of time in alot of area's in the restaurant biz including being a sushi chef, which is where i got the name from.


----------



## Laura Ann

Mine is simple... my first and middle name...

However, when Laura, or Laura Ann is taken, I resort to my AOL sn and my sn on alot of other forums... AtomicRedhead

Not sure where the Atomic part came from, but the red head is kinda obvious!


----------



## harif87

MiSo said:


> Miso comes from miso soup.
> i've been in the food/service industry for over 10 years now, and wanted a name somehow related to my profession. i've spent alot of time in alot of area's in the restaurant biz including being a sushi chef, which is where i got the name from.


You want to know somethign? I had the biggest feeling that was the reason, but then i thought "no it cant be, its probably an abbreviation of some sort" lol


----------



## book_em_danio

Hawaii-Five-O was a great TV show.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062568/


----------



## Reefneck

My wife jokingly calls me a ******* when I call her a Canuck. That and my Reef addiction made me become a Reefneck.

My Stage name has always been Tripod but I didn't think it was appropriate for the forums.

And those that don't know, Don't ask what "Tripod" means. It's not appropriate to tell.


----------



## msdolittle

Haha, I know what tripod means......


----------



## Guest

I don't know what it means, msdolittle, pm me what it means. LOL


----------



## Puffer Pita

You're too young to know, Durbkat.


----------



## Guest

No I'm not. LMAO


----------



## msdolittle

Yes you are Durb buddy. Remember we weren't sure if you should view my photobucket account? Same sorta thing, but think "man".


----------



## Osiris

Reefneck said:


> My wife jokingly calls me a ******* when I call her a Canuck. That and my Reef addiction made me become a Reefneck.
> 
> My Stage name has always been Tripod but I didn't think it was appropriate for the forums.
> 
> And those that don't know, Don't ask what "Tripod" means. It's not appropriate to tell.


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arcenciel

My name is rainbow in french... In like 98' in forums I was always Rainy... but usually that was taken so it went to rainbow and now its arcenciel with most people calling me arc which means bow so yeah. lol.


----------



## Guest

Uhh

Well

Tessa Is My Name
And
Fishies Is My Fish


----------



## joe kool

joe kool ... alot of folks over look the tie into ... Peanuts


He's the koolest dog in the WORLD LOL


----------



## Guest

Durbkat said:


> When I first got AOL (got my fist computer, a windows 95) a few years ago I like the kentucky wildcat basketball team so I tried "wildcats" but it said it was already in use so it suggested "Durbkat" and that comes from my last name which is Durbin (which is where it got the "Durb" from) and it got the "kat" from the username I suggested of "wildcat" so that name stuck when I registered for forums.
> 
> So thats where I got my username from.



So THAT'S it. I always wanted to know where you got it from.


----------



## Jaws10

Jaws is the name of my fish. A is my nicknmae and 10 is my favorite #


----------



## Guest

[email protected] (clownsmoosher)


----------



## Jaws10

haha, tripod thats funny.... :lol:


----------



## Ringo

My name is a complete and total lie.  Poor fish....lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I just got done watching Monty Python when i made my name...


----------



## Guest

Durbkat said:


> I don't know what it means, msdolittle, pm me what it means. LOL



LMAO Durb, even *I* know what that means... ;l


----------

